# The Vampire Thread



## RAXL

Forensic nurses, regardless of their practice area, will at times come in contact with the same types of deviant behavior. Some of these behaviors may be considered rare or even non-existent. It is to our benefit that we share our investigative experiences with these cases. Vampirism is one such behavior. In the modern age, vampires have become media stars. The word "vampire" became a household name in 1897 after the publication of "Dracula."1 More recently, the vampire novels by Anne Rice have become best sellers.2 Television shows such as "Buffy: The Vampire Slayer" and movies with vampire themes are increasingly popular. However the popularity of these characters can lead some people, teenagers in particular, down a dangerous road. A 17-year-old white male was found unresponsive in his bedroom by his parents. He was on his knees, on the floor, with his head resting on the bed. A call was placed to 9-1-1 and emergency medical services (EMS) transported him to a local hospital. 

He was pronounced dead in the emergency room (ER). The deceased was noted to have a history of ADD and had been prescribed Prozac and Adderral. He was a very popular teenager who was active in many high school activities. He had recently lost Internet privileges and the Internet name he used was "Vampireboy." During the scene investigation a black and white composition book was found next to his bed. In this 40-page journal, which was written in long hand, the deceased described himself as a "Vampiresis." In great detail, he described how he became a Vampiresis and instructs others to do the same. A sample bottle of Zoloft was found in his bathroom. At autopsy it was noted that the canine teeth appeared to have been filed. Sixteen ounces of blood was found in the stomach and 4 ounces of mucoid bloody fluid was found in the duodenum. There were no signs of ulceration or other cause for bleeding.

 :zombie:


----------



## dougspaulding

Two words which should never be used in the same sentence: teeth and filed! (Shiver!)


----------



## Dr Morbius

That's how evolution works! It weeds out the idiots (some of them), so they don't reproduce..Is that insensitive of me?..Too f*****g bad!


----------



## coffin_creature

sounds to me like it's time to add some chlorine to the gene pool again it's getting contaminated


----------



## kevin242

*Kill All Vampires*

I hate vampires and the queers who want to be like them. I also hate their movies, (Interview with a Vampire was sooo gay). Queen of the Damned was one of the worst movies ever made. read this review: http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=qotd_sucked
Some advice to all you "Goth" kids and wannabe vampires out there: Go outside and get some sun, move out of your parents' basement and for God's sake, don't drink people's blood, it's dirty.


----------



## Rhiannon

ok...gotta say it... the anti gay crap is just not ok...
this is a Halloween forum and there is a variety of people on this forum.


----------



## phantasmagoria

Definitely uncalled for. I know a bunch of goth kids, and there not pale. That's the kind of crap that gets spread around.


----------



## Sinister

I think you guys are taking everything way too seriously. Be honest: Can you truly sit there and tell everyone that you haven't at least snickered seeing a grown man all sissified up looking like he just came from a casting call at a remake of *The Rocky Horror Picture Show* when it's painfully obvious that it isn't even Halloween? I believe that everyone has a right to freedom of expression but there is a point where it becomes absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## claymud

I think though the main thing that people are saying is the sterotype of people... The main though is when u see someone who people say is Goth people think that they are all occultic and that...just the same when people see a football player or cheerleader, their gonna think their dumb.
Thats why sterotypes are wrong!!


----------



## Sinister

claymud said:


> I think though the main thing that people are saying is the sterotype of people... The main though is when u see someone who people say is Goth people think that they are all occultic and that...just the same when people see a football player or cheerleader, their gonna think their dumb.
> Thats why sterotypes are wrong!!


Stereotypes are wrong, but I'm afraid that phantasmagoria is wrong in his/her (Sorry. I don't know if you're a dude or dudette. The forum name can go either way.) assumption that Goth folks aren't all pale and the such, because everyone of them to a male or female are. Something else, PEOPLE STEREOTYPE THEMSELVES. With the exception of race, point me out any group of people and I can tell you what characteristics they share with others of their ilk. When you label yourself something, get ready for all the barbs that are going to be thrown at you from all directions. During Halloween, I saw all sorts of things levelled at people who were against the holiday, did anyone come to the aid of their group and defend their rights to say and be the way they want? Not one person on this board did. So all of you that are trying to be noble and act like a spokesman for any type of group when it isn't racially motivated can cut the ****, because no one is buying it.


----------



## HibLaGrande

Dr Morbius said:


> That's how evolution works! It weeds out the idiots (some of them), so they don't reproduce..Is that insensitive of me?..Too f*****g bad!


Insensitive? nahhh
Come on, people should know that humans lack the enzymes to digest blood. You need to mix it with snake venom or similar hemotoxin first to break it down,then drink it. And you don't need to file your teeth down, the ones you have are more than enough to bite some fools throat out.Kids today don't know nothin'. 

I guess he found out that he is not imortal after all. LOL "yoohoo we lost a moron! I just felt the world get lighter". (Bill Hicks)

Goth chicks rock, at least they did in the back seat when I was in school. nothing better than girls who are pissed off at daddy and eager to prove it. ahh those were the days.

I don't think dressing up goth is any more ridiculous than grown men dressing up like cowboys,pro atheletes, nascar pit crew members or Harley Davidson billboards. I guess some people just feel the need to identify with something,anything to feel good about themselves. I just don't get it?

When it comes right down to it, I can be a cold hearted bastard when needed.The scary thing is I don't look the part.

looks like I took you around the block to get to no point again.


----------



## RAXL

*Maybe it was Van Helsing...*

From the Daily Mirror....

LAIR OF THE VAMPIRES 
Scientists in Bulgaria say they have unearthed a 1700-year-old vampire graveyard. The skeletons found in Bourgas had nails driven through their bones to stop them rising from the dead.

Yeah. That's it. that's the whole damn article.:devil:


----------



## RAXL

*Governor Dracula*

Vampire goes for governor
Voters in the US state of Minnesota may find a self-proclaimed vampire on the ballot for the office this year.

Jonathan 'The Impaler' Sharkey says he plans to announce his bid for governor today on the ticket of the Vampyres, Witches and Pagans Party.

"Politics is a cut-throat business," he said.

Eight years ago, Minnesota elected a former professional wrestler, Jesse 'The Body' Ventura, as its governor.

"I'm a Satanist who doesn't hate Jesus," Mr Sharkey said.

"I just hate God, the Father."

But 'The Impaler' says he respects all religions and if elected, will post "everything from the Ten Commandments to the Wicca Reed" in government buildings.

Mr Sharkey has also pledged to execute convicted murders and child molesters personally by impaling them on a wooden pole outside the state capitol.

He has told the Minneapolis Star Tribune newspaper he is a vampire "just like you see in the movies and TV".

"I sink my fangs into the neck of my donor... and drink their blood," he said, adding that his donor is his wife, Julie.

Mr Sharkey says he is announcing his candidacy today, on Friday 13, because that is his lucky number.

The field for the governor's race in Minnesota is far from complete.

Republican incumbent Tim Pawlenty is widely expected to seek another term in November and his Democratic opponent has not been determined

:devil: :devil: :googly: :devil:


----------



## Sinister

Though there isn't a snowballs chance in hell this joker will win, wouldn't it be funny if he did? :googly:


----------



## TipoDeemin

This guy sounds like a more viable candidate than some of the politicians we've had up here in Utah. :ninja:


----------



## CharlieM

Were their genitalia intact?


----------



## RAXL

*Ukranian vampire wacko*

Ukrainian Woman Faces Trial for Sucking Teenage Boys' Blood
Created: 03.02.2006 14:17 MSK (GMT +3), Updated: 14:17 MSK

MosNews

A court in the Ukrainian city of Odessa is to hear a case against a woman who drank the blood of teenage boys while conducting "magic" rituals.

Diana, now 30, turned to esotericism while still at school, the Moskovsky Komsomolets daily reported Friday. She studied volumes on religion and occultism, a variety of religious cults. Once, after reading a book called "Highest Ceremonious Magic, Theory and Practice", Diana sent an e-mail full of admiration to the author.

The author, who called himself Amonar, turned out to live just a few streets away from the girl, and agreed to give Diana a personal training course in black magic.

After Diana's shocked parents discovered she'd painted the walls and the ceiling in her room black, she moved to a rented flat in a far-off district of the city. She painted everything black, and furnished her home with an altar and chandeliers, incense, a pentacle and a massive silver cup to drink blood from.

The girl first became an assistant to her teacher, who performed magical ceremonies for the general public, and then opened her own practice.

Drinking blood was a common element of the magic rituals, but with time Diana developed quite a taste for blood and drank it three times a week, at midnight.

The victims were boys aged from 12 to 18, chosen for their alleged energetic levels. The vampire roamed the streets searching for homeless children, invited them to her flat and then after feeding them, giving them vodka and putting them to bed cut their hands and drank blood, mixing it with sweet wine.

Diana was charged with conducting satanic rituals after the police, called by the neighbors, found four drunk teenage boys in her flat with cuts to their hands. However, it remains unclear whether the victims, some of whom were also her lovers, would testify against her.

"I will never give up black magic," Diana was quoted by Komsomolets as saying.

"It is my vocation, my belief and my way of life."

According to the defendant's will, the hearing is going to be open to the public.
:devil: :zombie: :xbones: :xbones:


----------



## claymud

Why? Thats all I can think of... why would someone do this?


----------



## Sinister

Man...A woman gets in trouble for sucking the blood of underage boys. I wonder how much of an uproar there would have been if she had been sucking...oh well. :googly:


----------



## HibLaGrande

"Say baby, don't go cutting my hand when you can drink it straight from the tap!"


----------



## Omega

Aye it all depends on if she had any venereal diseases whether she'd even be putting her lips on my tap.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Self proclaimed vampire*

*Self-proclaimed vampire says she's not the only one*
Blair Thomas
Posted: 10/20/06

The garlic theories and stakes through the heart may be the stuff of movies and folklore, but some still believe vampires are real and thriving in modern culture.

Michelle Belanger, a self-proclaimed psychic vampire, spoke to UK students about the subculture of modern vampires last night in Memorial Hall as a part of Theoretical Thursdays, sponsored by the Student Activities Board.

"We create subcultures in our society because people want to free themselves from mundane reality and from a world stripped of excitement," Belanger said. "There are all kinds of subcultures: jocks, hippies, gangsters. Vampires are just another group expressing themselves."

Belanger identified three types of vampires in the modern world: life-stylers, psychic vampires and sanguinarians, or blood-drinkers.

"Yes there are even blood-drinkers," Belanger said. "This is not something confined to Dracula and black-and-white horror movies. There are many vampires who insist they need to drink human blood."

According to a census Belanger took in 2000, only 17 percent of self-proclaimed vampires are blood-drinkers.

These vampires are often registered nurses so they do not hurt themselves and they only drink the blood of people who are willing.

"I know it is hard to believe that people are actually willing to do this," Belanger said. "But I promise you there are and these people are tested for STD's very frequently to ensure their health isn't compromised."

Porphyries, often called the Vampire Disease, is a disease that is extremely rare but has been found in individuals who call themselves blood-drinkers.

This disease causes severe anemia and often causes physical cravings for blood.

"It is much like the pregnant mothers who eat paper or clay for the nutrients they have," Belanger said. "They don't realize at the time that they are eating dirt, but their body craves what it is lacking."

Psychic vampires make up 33 percent of the modern vampire population according to Belanger's census.

"As psychic vampires, we not only have psychic abilities but we also are people who crave and feed on vital energy," Belanger said. "Many of you may have encountered one. It is a person who touches you a lot when they talk and who after they leave, you find yourself mentally and physically exhausted."

The remaining population of vampires is life-stylers. These people illustrate their identification with the vampire world as a fashion statement, as a sexual fetish or as a liberated persona. Belanger went on to call Hot Topic the "official vampire store."

"By definition, the vampire subculture is made up of anyone who identifies with vampires," Belanger said. "For the most part, it is made up of people who many view as Gothic, but who are obsessed with what the vampire represents and the freedom that comes from it."

This portion of the subculture may be seen wearing fangs and contacts and often view themselves as a vampire character that is sensual and provocative.

"We are everywhere," Belanger said. "Don't think it is restricted to an age group. My census found the majority of vampires to be between the ages of 25 and 35 but I have some documented as old as 81."

Belanger found ten percent of vampires to be Christians.

"In today's society we are finding that it is okay to be an outsider," Belanger said. "The more static our society becomes, the more we find ways to break out as individuals. We create new languages and cultures because the homogeny of life is too much to bear."

Belanger is an expert of vampires in literature and has participated in several documentaries about modern vampires.

"I want to break down stereotypes that society places on different groups of people," Belanger said.

"There seems to be an early fascination with these creatures," Belanger said. "Vampires are viewed as beautiful, immortal, seductive and dangerous. It is these traits that make people so fascinated by the idea of being or knowing a vampire."

A vampire obsession broke out in the late 1960's when vampires emerged on daytime television in soap operas and on widely popular sitcoms like 'The Munsters' and 'The Addam's Family.'

"Suddenly there was a cultural explosion," Belanger said. "You could see vampires on Sesame Street teaching your children numbers. They were everywhere."

Belanger attributes this sudden fascination to a changing culture in the western world where people embraced vampires as a metaphor for sex, and dominant and submissive relationships.

"Vampires represented things that society told us we weren't allowed to talk about," Belanger said. "Suddenly, it was okay to find these primal, unleashed beasts (as) sexual and dangerous because they were monsters and only monsters could acceptably explore these traits."


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*London's Vampyre club seeks new recruits *
By Sophie Hares
10 minutes ago

Vampyres are prowling for new recruits in London as Halloween approaches to partake in wild parties, trips to Transylvania and bat spotting nights -- but coffin-dwelling, blood drinkers need not apply.

With a penchant for custom-made fangs, striking make-up and gothic clothes, members of the London Vampyre Group (LVG) say it's their fascination with the romantic notion of vampires, rather than any darker intent, that draws them together.

"People who think they're un-dead, hundreds of years old, or that you have to drink blood if you're interested in the dark side of things, we can put them right on that," LVG's Mick Smith, 57, told Reuters in an interview in a London pub.

"The drinking of blood is a taboo. It's a point of view that we don't tend to represent, but we think it is something that should be articulated," said Smith, wearing a sombre black suit.

They may be conservatively attired lawyers or computer programmers by day, but Vampyres are transformed by flamboyant clothes after dark for the Dance of the Damned Vampire Ball and Requiem of the Resurrected parties with gothic belly dancing.

The Halloween Goth Ball in Whitby, where Bram Stoker was inspired to write "Dracula," is a major calendar fixture. Trips are planned to the Czech Republic's gothic castles and ossuaries, and to New Orleans, setting for Anne Rice's "Interview with the Vampire."

FANG FIXATION

"I'd always been fascinated by vampires, they are often portrayed as powerful and beautiful. It's the romanticism of it all," said Rebecca Summers, 35, social secretary of LVG which was formed about 12 years ago, a splinter group from parent organisation The Dracula Society.

"It gets you out of that mundane world. And if you can live forever and remain beautiful then most people would want to do that," said Summers, who works as a business consultant.

With flowing black hair, red lips and a range of corsets, bustles and PVC outfits in her wardrobe, she says her work colleagues are unperturbed by her fixations with vampires and vampire myths which go back thousands of years and occur in almost every culture around the world.

But persuading her husband to ditch his "Coldplay" CD collection and have fangs fitted is a bigger challenge, said Summers, who carries her own set of sharp teeth in her handbag.

Few LVG members believe that the blood-sucking maniacs portrayed in Hollywood horror movies are roaming London's streets, wearing black capes and sucking blood from humans and animals to maintain immortality.

But some do believe in vampire-like personalities.

"There are people who believe in psychic vampires, that there are people who act as vampires, are very predatory, they take energy from other people," said Summers.

"You do get the odd strange people who believe they need to drink blood to survive. I've only had email dealings with them."

LVG is keen to project vampire fans in a positive light after coming under scrutiny several years ago when a German woman, convicted with her partner of a satanic murder, said she became a vampire at so-called "bite parties" in London.

"In one sense, we have a positive social function -- rectifying bad ideas," said Smith, who edits LVG's Chronicles magazine, with articles on vampires in literature, coffin-shaped sleeping bags and the "Vindicator" agony aunt advice.

"For me the most horrific things that happen in the world are on the news every day, not what you see in a horror film."


----------



## Sinister

Oh how some folks need to read Brian Lumley's _Necroscope/Bloodworld _series and have some decent movies made from them. The Wamphyri are the way Vampires are supposed to be. Evil creatures to a T, insatiable, brutal and not minding ****ing up your program in the worst sort of way. Their war gauntlets are quite the formidable pieces of weaponry. These Anne Rice types...the whole lot of them wouldn't last ten seconds against a Wamphyri Lord or Lady in full war rage mode. :xbones:


----------



## edwood saucer

I read Lumleys book 10 years ago - or atleast until I got tired of the formula (#4 maybe?)... Anyway - I agree - the first few books are a fantastic & different view of Vampyre lore.

Same thing happened with the Clan of the Cave Bear series of books. I'm old and grumpy!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Vampires a Mathematical Impossibility, Scientist Says*

*Vampires a Mathematical Impossibility, Scientist Says*

By Sara Goudarzi
LiveScience Staff Writer
posted: 25 October 2006
01:50 pm ET

A researcher has come up with some simple math that sucks the life out of the vampire myth, proving that these highly popular creatures can't exist.

University of Central Florida physics professor Costas Efthimiou's work debunks pseudoscientific ideas, such as vampires and zombies, in an attempt to enhance public literacy. Not only does the public believe in such topics, but the percentages are at dangerously high level, Efthimiou told LiveScience.

Legend has it that vampires feed on human blood and once bitten a person turns into a vampire and starts feasting on the blood of others.

Efthimiou's debunking logic: On Jan 1, 1600, the human population was 536,870,911. If the first vampire came into existence that day and bit one person a month, there would have been two vampires by Feb. 1, 1600. A month later there would have been four, and so on. In just two-and-a-half years the original human population would all have become vampires with nobody left to feed on.

If mortality rates were taken into consideration, the population would disappear much faster. Even an unrealistically high reproduction rate couldn't counteract this effect.

"In the long run, humans cannot survive under these conditions, even if our population were doubling each month," Efthimiou said. "And doubling is clearly way beyond the human capacity of reproduction."

So whatever you think you see prowling around on Oct. 31, it most certainly won't turn you into a vampire.


----------



## Sinister

Something herr professor didn't take into consideration. Who says that a Vampire has to subsist entirely on human blood? Can't they get a craving for sea food every once in awhile? A Starbuck's Mocha latte? A bag of Lays Sour Cream and Onion potato chips? Chocolate?

I guess what I'm trying to say here is, if humans don't have to eat one thing all the time and neither do other species of the animal kingdom, then who is to say Vamps aren't the same way? I for one do not believe in very much supernatural, especially where Vampires are concerned, but Efthimiou's studies don't hold a whole lot of water. Maybe he needs to do something a little more constructive with scholastic funds than indulging himself with theoretical nonsense.


----------



## morgan8586

I thought you had to be bitten more than once to turn into a vamp. If I remember correctly from Bram Stokers tale, you had to be bitten at least twice.....This would explain the non loss of population. Vamps would have to have some type of rules to protect the "herd", or there would be inbalance-too many bloodsuckers and not enough of us. Such as 'Once bitten, off limits".


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Expanded coverage - *

*Science bites myth of vampires, ghosts *
By SETH BORENSTEIN, AP Science Writer
Thu Oct 26, 7:50 PM ET

It may be the season for vampires, ghosts and zombies. Just remember, they're not real, warns physicist Costas Efthimiou. Obviously, you might say. But Efthimiou, a professor at the University of Central Florida, points to surveys that show American gullibility for the supernatural.

Using science and math, Efthimiou explains why it is ghosts can't walk among us while also gliding through walls, like Patrick Swayze in the movie "Ghost." That violates Newton's law of action and reaction. If ghosts walk, their feet apply force to the floor, but if they go through walls they are without substance, the professor says.

"So which is it? Are ghosts material or material-less?" he asks.

Zombies and vampires fare even worse under Efthimiou's skeptical microscope.

Efthimiou looked at the most prominent child-turned-zombie case that zombie aficionados cite: the 1989 case of a Haitian 17-year-old who was declared dead and then rose from the grave a day after the funeral and was considered a zombie. The boy, who never died but was paralyzed and could not communicate, had been poisoned with toxins from a relative of the deadly Japanese pufferfish, later research showed.

Efthimiou takes out the calculator to prove that if a vampire sucked one person's blood each month - turning each victim into an equally hungry vampire - after a couple of years there would be no people left, just vampires. He started his calculations with just one vampire and 537 million humans on Jan. 1, 1600 and shows that the human population would be down to zero by July 1602.

Take that Casper, Dracula and creepy friends.

All this may seem obvious, but to Efthimiou and other scientists, the public often isn't as skeptical as you might think. Efthimiou points to National Science Foundation reports showing widespread belief in pseudosciences - such as vampires, astrology and ESP.

More than 1 in 3 Americans believe houses can be haunted, a 2005 Gallup poll showed. More than 20 percent of Americans believe in witches and that people can communicate with the dead. TV shows such as "Medium" and "Ghost Whisperer" are popular.

"We're talking about a large fraction of the public that believes in subjects that scientists believe are out of the question," said Efthimiou. His paper is in an archive awaiting publication either in the journal Physics Education or the magazine Skeptical Inquirer, he said.

University of Maryland physics professor Bob Park, author of the book "Voodoo Science," said scientists have to keep telling the public what seems all-too-obvious.

"There are things that we need to point out that are crap," Park said.

It's gotten so bad, Park has a hard time watching movies these days. Not Efthimiou, who liked the horror movie "The Ring."

"I have nothing against movies," he said. "I have nothing against people who like them, as long as they don't mix reality with fiction."

And Halloween? Both physicists will suspend disbelief when vampires, ghosts and zombies come to their doors.

"I give them candy and I feign fright," Park said. "They enjoy it, what the hell. The problem is the ones that never get over it."

___


----------



## Wildomar

This guy is a Genious!!!! Dr. Costas Efthimiou will likely end up with a NSF grant to study Halloween. He'll probaly get thousands of dollars and a paid sebatical from the University to sit at home and make Halloween props (um, actually the "props" will be scientific instruments to detect if Graveyard stalkers will rise from the ground in his mock cemetery). Genious! I tell you!!

Of course the next thing he's gonna do is debunk the theory behind the existence of Santa Clause, reindeers and Elves by building a mock Santa's Work Shop on his front lawn next Christmas! Wonder how much grant money he'll get that time.  

Genious!


----------



## HibLaGrande

Come on guys you have to drink the blood of a vampire to become one, everybody knows that.It's a fact that the human digestive system does not have the right enzymes to breakdown the protiens in blood so it does not get digested,it just comes out in one giant black vampire blood turd therefore, humans are immune to becoming vampires. Duuuuh!

It does not however, stop you from being eaten by one. 

I wish someone could give me a bunch of money, I can shoot holes in anything.!


----------



## HibLaGrande

So what this guy is saying is that he is a wanna be vampire. It's like me saying I'm a cat although I dont have a tail, don't eat rats, walk upright, wehigh 200 lbs, and have no fur, I'm still a cat because I want to be. They put people away in happy homes for those kind of delusions and if a nurse is drinking blood the nurse needs to lose his or her license.


----------



## RAXL

See, I totally agree with this dude. 
That's always been my biggest problem with vampires. If there was one, then we'd all be one. And, to the best of my knowledge, I am not one.:devil:


----------



## Fangs

Exactly Hib! You have to drink the blood of a vampire to become one! :>

And as for ghosts.... then that professor dude needs to come and explain to me and 3 other people just exactly how a glass door on an entertainment center just happened to slam, and i mean *slam* shut when noone was near it and we were talking about someone who had passed away in that very house we were living in.... :> I've had way to many things happen to me not to believe, and yes, i have ESP too! :> LOL how else do you explain De Ja Vue? :>


----------



## Ms. Wicked

*"Vampire" Grave Found in Venice*

"Vampire" unearthed in plauge grave in Venice

http://www.comcast.net/articles/news-science/20090312/SCIENCE-US-ITALY-VAMPIRE/


----------



## dave the dead

try that link again MW...you have me going around in circles.


----------



## Dixie

AW! I wanna see!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Sorry about the link. I think it's working now!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Worked for us - an interesting article. I'd never heard vampires referred to as "shroud eaters".


----------



## Dixie

Man, that was interesting. I didn't know any of that. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

RoxyBlue said:


> Worked for us - an interesting article. I'd never heard vampires referred to as "shroud eaters".


yeah. Who would have thought teeth bacteria could eat through cloth?


----------



## Don Givens

To kill the vampire you had to remove the shroud from its mouth, which was its food like the milk of a child, and put something uneatable in there," 

Every good vampire kit should contain holy water, a wooden spike, a mallet, and a sack of White Castle Hamburgers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

White Castle hamburgers - now THAT's scary


----------



## Sickie Ickie

They don't call 'em sliders for nothing!


----------



## RavenLunatic

cool article, Kellie


----------



## Terrormaster

Nice article, interesting find.

For some reason though now I have Pink Floyd stuck in my head... "Hey! Vampires! Leave those kids alone... All in all, it's just another brick in the mouth..."


----------



## RoxyBlue

Funny, Terror...bad, but funny


----------



## Dark Lord

Read that on my Yahoo page,pretty cool read. Funny how most myths have some sort of truth to them. & how the dark ages viewed monsters. Of course we live with science & logic now & still have monsters..... very real sick,twisted individuals........


----------



## pyro

wow cool--- i was scared to click on that link---it was from kellie


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Vampires in Boston*



http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...ors_spur_alert_at_boston_latin___on_bullying/

Baker's on the case.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gee, I never had any vampires at my school. Maybe they only patronize the elite ones.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

_"student who likes to dress in Goth-style,a vampirish look popularized by musician Marilyn Manson"_

:finger:

Like a vampire would allow themselves to be arrested anyway...
Still, that's a note from the school you don't get just everyday. I'm jealous.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Why Vampires Could Not Exist*

Scientists always tryin' to ruin all the fun.......

http://io9.com/5241252/physicists-prove-that-vampires-could-not-exist


----------



## Spooky1

That paper's hypothesis depends on the theory that the victim is automatically killed and becomes infected with a bite, and the victim becomes a vampire also. Maybe becoming a vampire is much more difficult, and vampires are smart enough to rarely kill their victim, and just take enough blood to survive.

I remember reading an article that showed the nutritional value of blood is low, so that a vampire (based on the caloric need of the average human) would need to drain (totally) at least one person a night to survive.


----------



## RoxyBlue

These people should be writing for The Journal of Irreproducible Results


There is also the assumption that vampires only feed on humans. If modern literature has any say in the matter, in a pinch they can feed on an animal's blood, which definitely expands the pool of potential prey. All other things aside, in nature a balance is generally reached between predator and prey populations, and not because the predators are managing the prey population to attain a sustainable harvest (vampires might, being somewhat more intelligent, although, since they come originally from a human population, that may be a questionable assumption). It's just a matter of, when the prey population begins to drop due to over grazing on the part of the predator, the predator population also begins to drop due to starvation. Eventually a balance is reached. Makes a lovely cyclic graph if you plot the numbers, too


----------



## dynoflyer

*Sir Dracula*

It's Sir Count Dracula for actor Christopher Lee
Reuters

By Matt Falloon Matt Falloon - Fri Jun 12, 8:10 pm ET

LONDON (Reuters) - Dracula actor Christopher Lee will receive a knighthood in the Queen's Birthday Honours List.

The 87-year-old Lee, famed for his role as the blood-sucking Count in the Hammer horror movie classics, has found popularity with more modern audiences by starring in the "Lord of the Rings" and "Star Wars" trilogies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A well earned honor. You go, Sir Drac!


----------



## Don Givens

My favorite vampire will always be "The Count" from Seaseme Street.

I vant to count your french fries Big Bird. 1 mmmmmmm that was good. 1 mmmmmm that was good too. 1 mmmmmmmmmmm 1 mmmmmmm that was tasty. 1..... Well it looks like you have one french fry Big Bird.


----------



## Spooky1

Will he now only feed on "Blue Bloods"?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*"Vampire" threatens judge*

No word on whether Flash sparkles....

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20091217/ap_on_fe_st/us_vampire_threat


----------



## RoxyBlue

The guy's clearly a phony. No self respecting vampire does anything other than drain his victim:googly:

"Sparkles" - LOL!


----------



## HauntedHacienda

I have come across, in the recent past, a "Vampire type" that scared the heck fire out of me.
Apparently, he wanted a Hissing Contest and a show of fangs.
He tried to be menacing, raising his clawed hands and showing his Blackened Nails, showing the underside of his "Dracula Cape."
I just rolled my eyes at his behavior.
I out fanged (Natural Canines), and out hissed him (learned that from my cat).
He walked away, more scared of me than I of him.
Too funny.
Vampires of that type in the Article, are all show no go, when it comes right down to it, as shown by my own experience.


----------



## Spooky1

What self respecting vampire has a blog site. Now really.:googly:


----------



## dave the dead

I am just so freakin proud to be from Indianapolis right now.


----------



## morbidmike

you cant jail him due to the fact he'll turn into a bat and fly away yellin I'm free!!! squeek sque sqqqqquek squeek that is official bat language translation


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Nose bitten off by "Vampire"*

Uhm, ok then.

http://www.aroundglobe.net/2010/01/man-bites-off-his-friends-nose-as-they.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

Friends don't let friends play Vampire drunk.


----------



## Papa Bones

Since when do vampires bite people's noses? "I vant to bite your nose"? Nope, that don't fly... then again, the dude was drunk so maybe that threw his aim off..


----------



## morbidmike

that's happend to me plenty of times ......accidents happen


----------



## scareme

Oh, we play this all the time. Right after chainsaw juggling.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Vampire to run for President*

Insert "blood sucking" politician jokes here..........

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2010/03/15/national/main6300766.shtml?tag=pop


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, he already has the not uncommon, "several affairs with young women" part of being a politician down.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

New Zealand dude has been attacked by three "vampires" who bit him and drank his blood&#8230;.Good times.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...055/New-Zealand-man-attacked-by-vampires.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

Favorite part:

_Dr Marc Wilson, a senior lecturer in psychology at Wellington's Victoria University, who specialises in studying paranormal beliefs, said drinking human blood was "incredibly unusual". He said human teeth were not designed for breaking skin and sucking blood.

"You could do it but you would have to really want to."_

That's the cool voice of scientific reason commenting on a bizarre incident


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Priceless!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

"One thing I always hated about living in New Zealand....all the damned vampires"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Count Drunkula*

_"Here's what happens when you mix "Twilight" and moonshine."_



http://www.aolnews.com/weird-news/a...-he-wanted-to-suck-blood-eat-kidneys/19492643


----------



## Dark Angel 27

oh wow...um...didn't know vampires eat kidneys...:zombie:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I agree with DA. What self-respecting vampire eats kidneys?:jol:


----------



## Bloodhound

*Vampire Boyfriend ?*

enjoy!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

haha that was fun


----------



## RoxyBlue

"you know, the usual relationship stuff"

LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Vlad the Impaler just had bad press!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...-of-bad-propaganda-new-exhibition-claims.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Vlad Dracula was doubtlessly cruel, but not more so than other princes of his time," said Margot Rauch, the Austrian curator of the exhibition, entitled "Dracula - Voivode and Vampire". 


Okay, so the fact that he wasn't any worse than others of his own times makes him.....good?:googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

....and scratch Peru off my possible vacation list...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-10960389


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Some local people have suggested this latest outbreak of attacks may be linked to the unusually low temperatures the Peruvian Amazon in recent years"

They need to send some of those cool temperatures here, minus the vampire bats.


----------



## PirateLady

Vampires must like their blood chilled....not warm....


----------



## GothicCandle

*Vampire killing tent*

http://www.odditycentral.com/pics/vintage-vampire-killing-kits-at-ripleys-museums.html

why does it say tent????? I don't remember making that big a typo, it should be "kit"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Never have a vampire roommate.....

http://www.aolnews.com/weird-news/a...-who-wouldnt-let-them-suck-his-blood/19668811


----------



## RoxyBlue

Geez, even vampires should know that "no" means "no":googly:


----------



## Bone To Pick

So their efforts to drink his blood were in vein?


----------



## RoxyBlue

BTP, if you were paid by the pun, you'd be a millionaire:jol:


----------



## Bone To Pick

I can dream, Roxy.........I can dream.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here's an article on the popularity of the vampire "subculture"

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20110124/od_nm/us_vampires_odd


----------



## RoxyBlue

"The seductive vampire character Edward Cullen in the movie, played by actor Robert Pattinson, became a teen idol and made vampires cool."

The reality is, Bela Lugosi made vampires cool long before Robert Pattinson was a gleam in his father's eye.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wow, what a cool vampire. Either in boxers or a graphic print t.

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=8307434


----------



## RoxyBlue

Funniest comment: "This won't look good on a resume"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I don't even know where to start with this one........

http://au.news.yahoo.com/odd/a/-/odd/10229869/florida-woman-bites-elderly-man-in-vampire-attack


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm at a loss for words as well.....


----------



## Spooky1

As easy prey goes, a guy in a wheel chair would have to be near the top of the list.


----------

